# Black puppy coat questions



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 10 week old black German Shepherd and over the last few days it seems like he is starting to turn red around his eyes and ears. I thought black puppies stayed solid black their whole lives so it confuses me a little bit. His father is solid black and his mother is red and tan. Here are a couple of pictures from today to show you what I mean:
















He also seems to be growing his adult fur already. He's got a little saddle of long slick, slighly wavy fur growing down his back and more is appearing across the shoulders. Isn't he a bit young for this?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to say what a pretty puppy! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess he is going to be like his mama


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I just wanted to say what a pretty puppy! He is gorgeous.


Haha thank you, I think he's absolutely beautiful but I'm biased  His dad is one of the prettiest GSDs I've seen in a long time so I have high hopes for how he will turn out!

E: Whoops, I meant to say his mother is a red and black, not red and tan haha


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Black pups as they are shedding puppy fur can turn a reddish tint. Mine did this as well until her full adult coat was in. This will go away.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My pup (11 weeks) has in the last week gotten adult fur on a large part of his tail!  What a change in a week! So yes, they can start changing coats young I guess. I love his super soft baby fur.. I'm hoping that I have lots more time before the rest of it is gone. Your pup is very beautiful!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog black?



Jag said:


> My pup (11 weeks) has in the last week gotten adult fur on a large part of his tail!  What a change in a week! So yes, they can start changing coats young I guess. I love his super soft baby fur.. I'm hoping that I have lots more time before the rest of it is gone. Your pup is very beautiful!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Obviously not. However, he's getting some adult coat in at the same approximate age.


----------



## SharolStine (Nov 24, 2012)

My puppy is all black down to below her knees. I have noticed in the last week that she has brown tufts of fur starting to grow on her back. Is she going to change color? I'm concerned because the black is why I chose her in the beginning.


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

SharolStine said:


> My puppy is all black down to below her knees. I have noticed in the last week that she has brown tufts of fur starting to grow on her back. Is she going to change color? I'm concerned because the black is why I chose her in the beginning.


She will almost certainly turn more tan as she ages. 

And you guys were totally correct. Now that he's pretty much blown his puppy coat the reddish tint has completely disappeared. Here's a couple of recent pics showing his coat changes.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

On black dogs, when the hair dies and is being shed out it will often take on a reddish hue. Your pup will soon start shedding the fluffy puppy coat and growing in the double adult coat so I'd be pretty sure that is the cause of the red you're seeing.


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

He's already shed his puppy coat and his double coat's coming in quite nicely. You can see in the last couple of pictures I posted that he doesn't have any of the reddish hue anymore.

A better shot showing his adult coat:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ack! I didn't notice the original post was old or see your newer pics. Very nice looking boy you've got there!


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you! He's a pretty awesome little dude


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow he's beautiful. And looks like the black version of my white shepherd! I think mine looks a little more serious though.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

gloomydog said:


> Wow he's beautiful. And looks like the black version of my white shepherd! I think mine looks a little more serious though.


Your pup is adorable! But I dunno, Vecna's a pretty serious little dude.








Haha no, just kidding he's a gigantic dork.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous pup :wub: Glad your questions have now been answered


----------

